# Help me decide?



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

I’m on my last leg of the bacon project that’s been happening since late April, early May.  One belly just went into the freezer for slicing tonight, and my tenderbelly is 12 days in the cure. 

I haven’t decided yet, because I really want to get a good sample of what’s being sliced tonight (corn cob smoked), as I haven’t tried cob smoked bacon yet; but I’m starting to wonder what I should smoke my last belly with. 

I’ve got apple, corn cob, pitmasters choice, pecan, cherry and I think that’s it.  I’m leaning towards a blend of apple and cob but we’ll see how that goes.  

Anyone care to chime in?


----------



## dcecil (Jun 26, 2018)

My favorite fruit wood is cherry.  Cooked some pork with that for the first time last weekend and I was impressed with how good the smoke flavor was.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 26, 2018)

I really like Pecan smoked bacon, but the fruitwoods are my go-to's nowdays. So my first pick would be straight apple. Cherry a close second, and Pecan 3rd, followed by pitmasters choice, and cob last. But of course there is no "wrong" choice.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

I forgot to mention, I just packaged 24lbs of Rest Depot belly, all double smoked (2 rounds of 12 hours) with cherry.  So, cherry is out but good call because the color and flavor is great.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

browneyesvictim said:


> I really like Pecan smoked bacon, but the fruitwoods are my go-to's nowdays. So my first pick would be straight apple. Cherry a close second, and Pecan 3rd, followed by pitmasters choice, and cob last. But of course there is no "wrong" choice.


I might do that.  I’ve been wanting to do an “apple-only” batch.


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 26, 2018)

Andouille Style - sugar cane and pecan


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Andouille Style - sugar cane and pecan


I haven’t seen sugar cane.  Being in south la you’d think I would’ve.


----------



## zippy12 (Jun 26, 2018)

73saint said:


> I haven’t seen sugar cane.  Being in south la you’d think I would’ve.



Try your asian and mexican markets  it comes in 6 foot walking sticks this time of year


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Try your asian and mexican markets  it comes in 6 foot walking sticks this time of year


I thought you meant sugar cane pellets


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 26, 2018)

I've been mixing oak pellets , hickory pellets , apple wood chips and hickory wood chips in a 12 " tube for bacon and hams . I really like it .


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 26, 2018)

Cob is first on my list.  Pitmasters is second.  Then oak.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Cob is first on my list.  Pitmasters is second.  Then oak.


I just fried up some of the cob, for sandwiches for lunch tomorrow.  Had to sample a bite, Man it’s got a great flavor.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

Since some folks say a thread is useless without pics, this is some of the cob smoked I finished slicing tonight.  I’ve got a cheapo slicer and it gave me fits.  Been looking on Craigslist, hope I find one soon.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 26, 2018)

73saint said:


> I just fried up some of the cob, for sandwiches for lunch tomorrow.  Had to sample a bite, Man it’s got a great flavor.


.
I really like it.   I use it on all my cured meats for the most part


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 26, 2018)

73saint said:


> View attachment 368692
> View attachment 368693
> 
> Since some folks say a thread is useless without pics, this is some of the cob smoked I finished slicing tonight.  I’ve got a cheapo slicer and it gave me fits.  Been looking on Craigslist, hope I find one soon.




Did you partly freeze the slab before slicing?  I have a cheap slicer that I use some and works great with stiff meat


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

c farmer said:


> Did you partly freeze the slab before slicing?  I have a cheap slicer that I use some and works great with stiff meat


Yep.  But I think that may have been my biggest problem, I let them freeze a bit too much. The blade kept digging in half way thru the cut and it would change the thickness no matter what I did. Several slices got jacked up.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

Don’t laugh, my slicer set up is deplorable.  Two books allow me to go without the shelf so I get long cuts, but it’s far from ideal.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 26, 2018)

What brand is it?  My cheapo is a chef choice 610.  My good slicer is a hobart.


----------



## mike5051 (Jun 26, 2018)

I vote for cob and then cane stalks.  Tom Fitzmorris on the food show smokes his TG turkey over cane stalks and I am drooling every year just from the description!

Mike


----------



## 73saint (Jun 26, 2018)

c farmer said:


> What brand is it?  My cheapo is a chef choice 610.  My good slicer is a hobart.


Waring pro. Like maybe $60 slicer. A giveaway. But I got several pastrami’s and bacon belly’s out of it so it’s a bonus.


----------

